# Close call



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

:fie:Well started back in shop Monday building CHRISTMAS presents,Tuesday while sanding a bunch of boards, I let my mind wander for about a second or 2 (don't remember what I was distracted by) end result index finger is a little rough and both index and middle fingernail are rough and bruised, not too bad but I can only imagine if that had been a table saw or router bit my fingers may be shorter today :fie:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ouch Warren, watch dem fingers! I need to get back to my Christmas presents too, this weekend. Christmas is a coming!!

Take it easy on the fingers, and I will too!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Belt sander?
Got my belly too close once. Ate up my tee shirt and gave my belly a heckuva rash!
It was a PC 4X24. The torque ripped it out of my hands, ran it across the bench and off onto the floor. Took the whole front of the shirt, too. Scared the daylights outta me.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea funny how sanders do not make skin and fingernails smooth


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

WARNING, don't wear loose clothing, I had on an old sweater, turned the belt sander upside down to sand something, caught the sleeve of my sweater in the belt, got the scar to this day, took off the skin on my wrist and into the flesh, was about 8 weeks healing, not nice


----------

